# Dark Brown Leopard Gecko



## brothaT (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi guys,

I saw a classified the other day from a guy who had two leopard geckos he was giving away for free because he wasn't taking care of them, so naturally I jumped right in.  After getting them I noticed one was really dark brown, and I've never seen a leopard gecko look like that before.  I'm just wondering if it is a sickness, old age, or just some weird morph I've never encountered.

Here's a pic:






Thanks


----------



## Jmugleston (Dec 10, 2008)

I read this and I wasn't sure if you were teasing or not.  Regardless, that is a nice African Fat-Tail (Hemitheconyx caudinctus) you picked up. I like the local classifieds. I check them frequently to see what wrongly labeled items I can find. In case you were wondering, there care is very similar to the leopard geckos. They are just as easy to breed also.


----------



## brothaT (Dec 10, 2008)

Jmugleston said:


> I read this and I wasn't sure if you were teasing or not.  Regardless, that is a nice African Fat-Tail (Hemitheconyx caudinctus) you picked up. I like the local classifieds. I check them frequently to see what wrongly labeled items I can find. In case you were wondering, there care is very similar to the leopard geckos. They are just as easy to breed also.


Wow, I'd like to say I was teasing but alas it was not so.  I've only been keeping geckos for a couple months so please forgive my inexperience  I will say I did notice that the feet seemed a little smaller than I would have expected, so I guess that's saying something.  If there had not been this brown coloring I would have probably thought they were leos for years:wall:

edit:  I just looked and it turns out the female actually is a leopard gecko, so I guess I won't be expecting babies anytime soon.


----------



## Jmugleston (Dec 10, 2008)

No worries. I guarantee I've made much bigger identification mistakes when I was first starting out. Both species are common enough you should have no trouble finding mates for them. Plus, I'm just a short distance from you so if you want, pm me and I can help you find the sexes you need to complete the pairs.


----------



## equuskat (Dec 10, 2008)

I love Fat Tails.    I have one, and have cared for many.  They are such calm lizards.  You were really lucky to get a free one!


----------



## davidbarber1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Gorgeous Fat Tail brothaT! Nice find. Great picture by the way.

David


----------

